# تسجيل الجهد التلقائي (sp) في الابار البترولية حصري وبقلمي



## تولين (16 فبراير 2011)

​ 



​ *السلام عليكم *
*تحية طيبة أخوتي وأخواتي أعضاء ورواد منتدانا الغالي
هندسة الفلزات و البترول والمناجم
*​ *







*​ *تسجيل الجهد التلقائي **(**SP**) ** في الابار البترولية


*​ *المقدمة


*​ *يمثل هذا التسجيل فرق الجهد الطبيعي بين قطب متحرك داخل البئر وقطب ثابت على سطح الارض.*​ *ظهر في العالم اول تسجيل للجهد التلقائي (**SP**) في سنة 1931 حيث سجل في حقل **Pechelbornn ** في فرنسا من قبل **Corand Schlumberger ** و **Doll henri**.


*​ *استخدام **SP*​ *1




: تحديد الطبقات النفاذة*​ *2: في عملية الترابط بين الابار( **Correlation** ).*​ *3: ايجاد المقاومة النوعية لماء التكوين (**Rw** ).*​ *4: ايجاد نسبة الطفلية (**Shaliness**) في الطبقات.*​ *5: في الكشف عن مصائد استراتيجرافية**.

*​ *الية عمل الجهد الطبيعي

*​ *يسجل الجهد الطبيعي بدون تحديد موقع الصفر على التسجيل ومقدار انحراف (**sp **) يسجل بوحدات (ميليوفولت) (**mv**) من خط الاساس الطفيلي ( **shale baseline ** ) . *​ * امام الطبقات الطفلية يسجل**(**SP**) مقدار ثابت نسبيا من الجهد مع انحراف قليل نحو الموجب او السالب.*​ *امام الطبقات النفاذة يكون تسجيل (**SP**) بالسالب من موقع خط الاساس ( **shale baseline ** ) .*​ *امام التكوينات الرملية انحراف (**SP**) يتبع خطا مستقيما وهميا يسمى الخط الرملي (**sand-line** ).







*​ *العوامل الموثرة على تسجيل (**SP**)



*​ *1: سمك الطبقة (**h** ).*​ *2: المقاومة النوعية للطبقة (**Rt**).*​ *3: تاثير الغزو (**invasion**).*​ *4: قطر البئر (**borehole diameter**).*​ *5: نسبة الطفل (**shaliness**).*​ *ان شاء الله استمر في موضوعات قادمة لتقديم انواع الاجهزة ومميزاتها وعيوبها.*​ 

 *






*​ ​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام
شكلاا على الموضوع الممتاز
في انتظار المزيد من المواضيع التي تبني المحتوي العلمي
وفقك الله


----------



## تولين (17 فبراير 2011)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> شكلاا على الموضوع الممتاز
> في انتظار المزيد من المواضيع التي تبني المحتوي العلمي
> وفقك الله



شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## aidsami (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
دوما متالقة


----------



## تولين (17 فبراير 2011)

aidsami قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> دوما متالقة



شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ج.ناردين (18 فبراير 2011)

غاية الروعة 
تسلمي يا رب
دمتِ بخير


----------



## تولين (19 فبراير 2011)

ج.ناردين قال:


> غاية الروعة
> تسلمي يا رب
> دمتِ بخير



الروعة بتواجدكي حبيبتي
نورتي


----------

